# 3/1 - 3/2 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

In like a lion?


----------



## danny p (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking like it right now, keepin' my fingers crossed.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> In like a lion?



What are you seeing Greg?  From what I understand the models seem to be all over the place with this one.  I hope NNE gets buried again.  Planning a trip up north mid March.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2009)

4aprice said:


> What are you seeing Greg?  From what I understand the models seem to be all over the place with this one.  I hope NNE gets buried again.  Planning a trip up north mid March.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



It's now made the headline part of the front page on Accuweather (often a kiss of death this far out  )

A couple of scenarios detailed here

http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=eastusnews

Based on past Accuweather forum discussions of storms, this possible storm 5 or so days out with less than 100 pages of discussion in the Accuweather forums will more than likely be a little to non event storm   Most decent storms 5 days out will have a 300 to 500 page discussion going on, most of which are about the over hyped hopes of a core crew of posters there from the VA/DE/Southern PA/Southern NJ looking at 1 REALLY long range model that MIGHT suggest the ever so slight possibility that the potential storm will explode into a mega blizzard with the jackpot snowfall occurring in the Mid-Atlantic region of the East Coast


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Most decent storms 5 days out will have a 300 to 500 page discussion going on, most of which are about the over hyped hopes of a core crew of posters there from the VA/DE/Southern PA/Southern NJ looking at 1 REALLY long range model that MIGHT suggest the ever so slight possibility that the potential storm will explode into a mega blizzard with the jackpot snowfall occurring in the Mid-Atlantic region of the East Coast



Those people drive me crazy over at Easternuswx.  To top it off they get bitter at people who live in New England cause they get more snow.  I have never considered this area to be particularly snowy.  I always hope the Poconos get a little (and a lot of times we get several inches) to keep the surfaces fresh but root for the real big dumps to be up north.  Snowmaking is pretty much done here now except for stockpiles to be moved around as the season winds down.  We have a good base that should last at Camelback till the first weekend in April barring any tropical weather.  I'm looking forward to heading up to NNE in the months of March and April.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 25, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Snowmaking is pretty much done here now except for stockpiles to be moved around as the season winds down.



Snowmaking is pretty much done everywhere at this point in the season.  After President's week (and even just before it), resorts are just not going to waste the money (even in New England).


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 25, 2009)

Windham: "The great news is that we are expecting up to 18" of the real deal Sunday thru Monday"


----------



## danny p (Feb 26, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Snowmaking is pretty much done everywhere at this point in the season.  After President's week (and even just before it), resorts are just not going to waste the money (even in New England).




still making snow at Killington, as of yesterday...surprised me as well...May skiing?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2009)

Snowforecast.com is forecasting 5-10" of snow in the northern Whites on Sun and another 5" on Thurs.  They're hedging their bets a little by saying the storm could track differently, but it's still a very optimistic outlook.

Here's to hoping they're right.


----------



## reefer (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> In like a lion?




You know it. Free refills Sunday and should be nice Monday!


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2009)

Al says http://mytvstation.tv/ 
Friday Sucks
Monday - major, active weather

I have blocked Tuesday.

I don't understand why there have been no virgin sacrifices to Ullr by this group....


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 26, 2009)

billski said:


> Al says http://mytvstation.tv/
> I have blocked Tuesday.
> 
> I



Same here...Thursday as well....lots o built up frustration....need to "make a pow face"


Normally I follow any midweek storm.....this week I have been in class for work all 5 days.......of all the damn weeks....damn damn......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

We have a good chance of snow down here in PA..hopefully I'll get to do some storm skiing at Blue..


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2009)

there is hope.  However it seems I'll be eating and drinking like a pig this weekend...


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 27, 2009)

billski said:


> Monday - major, active weather .



It's the time of the year when interesting weather events usually happen.  The upper air is cold and the Atlantic in this area is usually as cold as it gets.  Hopefully the west (which has just had a pretty good stretch of storms) will start to ridge - trough east and we get an active March -early April.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2009)

Well kids, the view from NWS looks a lot better on this one. My local NWS has put up a winter storm watch saying there's the potential for 8" of snow Sunday into Monday. Of course, they leave an out with the usual: "Exact track of this storm could change..." 

NWS for the Mt. Snow area hasn't put up any watches or warnings as of yet. But in their forecast discussion, they say they could get some decent snow. Again, depending on track. 

So hopefully, this is out payback for the warm temps and liquid precip most of us had yesterday.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2009)

NWS says 6" for NJ.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
410 AM EST SAT FEB 28 2009

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-
PAZ067>071-282200-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0005.090301T2300Z-090302T1700Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-
SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-
ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-
COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...
SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...
PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...
MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...
CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
410 AM EST SAT FEB 28 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH
MONDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH. IT
IS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING INTO MONDAY MORNING.

A COMPLEX AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WAS CONTINUING TO DEVELOP OVER THE
SOUTHEASTERN STATES THIS MORNING. PART OF THE LOW WILL BE EJECTED
NORTHEASTWARD AND IT MAY BRING A LIGHT WINTRY MIX TO OUR REGION
FROM TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY. HOWEVER, THE MAIN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE
SHOULD PASS OFF CAPE HATTERAS ON SUNDAY NIGHT AND IT COULD BRING
US A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL FROM SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY.

IT APPEARS AS THOUGH A GOOD PORTION OF DELAWARE, NORTHEASTERN
MARYLAND, SOUTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA AND NEW JERSEY MIGHT RECEIVE
AT LEAST 6 INCHES OF SNOW FROM LATE SUNDAY INTO MONDAY.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILL CONTINUE TO UPDATE FORECASTS AND
STATEMENTS OVER THE COURSE OF THE WEEKEND WITH THE LATEST
INFORMATION REGARDING THE POTENTIAL SNOW EVENT.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 28, 2009)

Winter hates me.  One more day of dry weather and I could start mountain biking.  I have been waiting for months and all I needed was one more dry day!  Here comes at least another week of waiting after this storm.  Come on storm, track further north...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys, looks like Yawgoo Valley is gonna be nipple deep on Monday.  who's in?????  :roll:

a south eastern storm is the way its looking now.  no watches for even litchfield county in ct, never mind the berks, catskills or southern greens.


----------



## KingM (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you think we could take that red area in Rhode Island and migrate it north and west, where it could do some good?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2009)

KingM said:


> Do you think we could take that red area in Rhode Island and migrate it north and west, where it could do some good?




no kidding. 

what a waste of perfectly good snow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 28, 2009)

Anybody want to carpool to Yawgoo???


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Anybody want to carpool to Yawgoo???



as anybody ever been there? looks like the red headed stepchild version of mt peter. that may be the worst trail map ever. sorry locals i'm sure it's a cool little place but i want your snow!


----------



## RISkier (Feb 28, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> as anybody ever been there? looks like the red headed stepchild version of mt peter. that may be the worst trail map ever. sorry locals i'm sure it's a cool little place but i want your snow!



Live right up the road from the mighty Goo.  Ski it if you dare!  It's actually fairly far South in RI.  They claim over 200 feet of vertical but I don't know.  It's basically a couple of head walls with a flat in between.  Base elevation can't be more than 50-70 feet above sea level and it can't be more than 3-4 miles from the ocean, as the crow flies.  It's largely a local kids hangout.  Given the location, they do a great job with snowmaking.  Certainly not someplace I'd drive very far to ski, but I do think they do a terrific job as a small local hill.  Parking lot is often quite full.  They also have snow tubing, a water slide in the summer, and it doubles as a day care.


----------



## KingM (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to ski in Rhode Island and felt a little guilty that I never gave the place a try. People who went seemed to have a good time. You do the best with what nature gives you.


----------



## Zand (Feb 28, 2009)

12-18" here Monday. Wachusett jackpot.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmm, "work from home" monday while getting some time at the Wa Wa.  Along with the eleventy billion worcester kids who'll have school cancelled.  hmm...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2009)

RISkier said:


> Live right up the road from the mighty Goo.  Ski it if you dare!  It's actually fairly far South in RI.  They claim over 200 feet of vertical but I don't know.  It's basically a couple of head walls with a flat in between.  Base elevation can't be more than 50-70 feet above sea level and it can't be more than 3-4 miles from the ocean, as the crow flies.  It's largely a local kids hangout.  Given the location, they do a great job with snowmaking.  Certainly not someplace I'd drive very far to ski, but I do think they do a terrific job as a small local hill.  Parking lot is often quite full.  They also have snow tubing, a water slide in the summer, and it doubles as a day care.



serves the community and is multifunctional. my hats off to them. ski whatever you can.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2009)

2knees said:


> Guys, looks like Yawgoo Valley is gonna be nipple deep on Monday.  who's in?????  :roll:
> 
> a south eastern storm is the way its looking now.  no watches for even litchfield county in ct, never mind the berks, catskills or southern greens.



Arghh!  I'm up at Mount Snow where the snow is really needed and that red area over NE CT/NW RI covers my house   Atleast if I was at home in CT I could have some fun with the snowblower


----------



## danny p (Mar 1, 2009)

6-12" forecasted for my neck of the woods...stoked!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 1, 2009)

Occasional snow showers today...

IN ATLANTA, GA...

I picked a bad weekend to go run a tournament.

-w


----------



## Euler (Mar 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Arghh!  I'm up at Mount Snow where the snow is really needed and that red area over NE CT/NW RI covers my house   Atleast if I was at home in CT I could have some fun with the snowblower



I guess some good shifting happened overnight!..  I haven't been following this one since I'm still not skiing, but there's now a Winter Storm Warning for SoVT.  2-4 inches tonight followed by 3-7 more tommorrow.  Have fun people!   For me it only means I'm paying someone to snowblow my driveway again :-(


----------



## tequiladoug (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be at Stratton tomorrow gate judging....hopefully I can sneak 6-10 runs in

_Snow will overspread the northern berkshires...and southern
vermont late this evening...and become heavy toward daybreak
monday. Winds will increase to 15 to 25 mph with higher gusts
overnight and continue monday...causing blowing and drifting of
snow and reducing visibility. Snow will taper off to snow showers
monday night with accumulations of 5 to 12 inches likely...with
the highest amounts over the east facing slopes of the green
mountains and northern berkshires._


----------



## BLESS (Mar 1, 2009)

I live in RI and I have been to Yawgoo 2 times.  It's bad.  I know they do a good job with what they have, but It's not worth it to me.  Id much rather drive the 1 to 1.5 hr drive to Wachusett than the 20 min drive to Yawgoo.  It's more like a sledding hill than a ski area....not trying to bash the place, but just sayin.  BUT it is where I put 2 sticks on my feet for the first time.


----------



## Chesser (Mar 1, 2009)

Forecast for the spine of the green mountains looks much improved. Snow starting late tonight north of Rt. 2, continuing steadily early Monday, tapering off a bit Monday  evening. Projections: 1" tonight, 3-5" Monday, chance for 2-4" Monday night/Tuesday.

That's a rapid improvement from even yesterday's models. And welcome.


----------



## JD (Mar 1, 2009)

Will the Snow pack recover for my next 2 days off????  Might be a good time for some taconic scouting....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2009)

Tonight: Snow. Low around 20. Blustery, with a north wind 10 to 13 mph increasing to between 18 and 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow, mainly before 1pm. High near 23. Blustery, with a north wind between 15 and 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 


thats the forecast for sundown/new hartford.

10-18 inches.  holy crap....could there be a white room involved?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 1, 2009)

All right!!!!


----------



## skiing is life (Mar 1, 2009)

in the white room, with black curtains, theres a station.

6 inches predicted here in western mass. the dopplar says its snowing but theres not a single flake outside. looks like this ones for you connecticut and rhode island.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2009)

Winter Storm Warning for us..5-9 inches possible..if this happens..I'm ditching work..


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2009)

10-15" here. I might have to sneak off to WA for a long lunch. Maybe the moguls will actually ski good.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2009)

8-14 predicted for long island...holy crap I'm out of here...off to Belleayre where I can at least take shelter at my place next door...then finaly ski some pow!!!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, weather.com says 5 - 8 tonight in west milford, with another 2 to 4 tomorrow, it looks like the voodoo lady has struck again!!! more west!! more west!! stir baby stir!!!


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2009)

12+ for Mt. Washington valley and western Maine.  I have blocked tuesday as a pow day, but I'm not heading out unless there is 10".  Too much to recover from without substantial snows.  I know, I skied the last 2 days up north.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2009)

billski said:


> 12+ for Mt. Washington valley and western Maine.  I have blocked tuesday as a pow day, but I'm not heading out unless there is 10".  Too much to recover from without substantial snows.  I know, I skied the last 2 days up north.



billy boy cmon!! the phone calls alone to the voodoo lady cost more than tomorrows lift ticket!! take a hot tub! something! sleep now ski later! 10" for mass sounds like a lock. enjoy bro!


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 1, 2009)

Local Forecast for Burke Mt. is calling for 10-12 inches from mid-morning Monday through Monday evening.  This is awesome.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2009)

Starting to fill in:







Nothing falling here yet. Temp is 29.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> Starting to fill in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing here in Jersey either.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2009)

snowing very  lightly here in SW CT. a coating of dust on my deck right now.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2009)

Can still faintly see the moon @ 8:45PM up here at Mount Snow - NWS calling for 6-10" - Winter storm warning officially kicks in @ 10PM up here


----------



## mikestaple (Mar 1, 2009)

Snowing here right next to the Cape (and a quarter mile to the ocean) - which probably isn't good for the mountains.  We are suppose to be getting a sloppy mix - more of a sloppy mix the further west this one tracks..........


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 1, 2009)

Just started snowing here in northern Jersey.  Small flakes and moderate intensity to start with, it isn't supposed to get heavy until around midnight.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2009)

Dr.Jeff...Do you call all your patients and cancel appointments on a pow day??  lol just wondering

steveo


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Coming down good here in NJ. Not quite blower, but better then the cement we usually get.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 1, 2009)

Watching the radar with anticipation.......:grin:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 1, 2009)

It just started snowing here.:grin:


----------



## gladerider (Mar 1, 2009)

just drove down 87 from mt. snow. no snow until i passed morristown, nj at 9pm. it's coming down good with wind packing down


----------



## gladerider (Mar 1, 2009)

blue and mt. creek will be money tomorrow.


----------



## hardline (Mar 1, 2009)

it looks like SVT is going to get more than the catskilz. i may just stay here on monday night and ride tuesday. i hate making choices.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Just got the email that school is canceled tomorrow.


----------



## hardline (Mar 1, 2009)

from what nws is saying. SVT and NNJH are going to get about the same amount.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 1, 2009)

About 1" here already, hopefully my son won't have school tomorrow and I'll have to take him skiing.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2009)

ok , this how it will be, 5am school calls because west milford doesn't give up till the last minute. no school. 6:30 am, wife decides forget work i'll go in on thurs instead, (optional,lucky her and her 3 day week)  7am, hey kids! wanna go to creek? a few moans, 70/30 chance...daddy leave us alone.... are you sure... 7:15 am 60/40 chance ok i'll go.(probabaly one but not both will get up) 7;30am, blow off driveway if i have time. 8am packed and ready. 8:05 daddy have you seen my goggles? 8:06  see if they are still attached to you helmet, 8:07  oh yeah right, thanks dad. 8:15 trudge across the tundra to creek. 8:40, hope gondola doesn't have any issues. 9am ski me, 9:30 blow off work for the night. 10am say about time! 11am thank voodoo lady!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

gladerider said:


> blue and mt. creek will be money tomorrow.



I'll be at Blue..I took a last minute vacation day...it's impossible for me to sleep during snowstorms..we have an inch of snow..maybe 2..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 2, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> ok , this how it will be, 5am school calls because west milford doesn't give up till the last minute. no school. 6:30 am, wife decides forget work i'll go in on thurs instead, (optional,lucky her and her 3 day week)  7am, hey kids! wanna go to creek? a few moans, 70/30 chance...daddy leave us alone.... are you sure... 7:15 am 60/40 chance ok i'll go.(probabaly one but not both will get up) 7;30am, blow off driveway if i have time. 8am packed and ready. 8:05 daddy have you seen my goggles? 8:06  see if they are still attached to you helmet, 8:07  oh yeah right, thanks dad. 8:15 trudge across the tundra to creek. 8:40, hope gondola doesn't have any issues. 9am ski me, 9:30 blow off work for the night. 10am say about time! 11am thank voodoo lady!!!



Thank you voodoo lady.  HV is now opening at 1pm on weekdays for the rest of the season so I won't have to get up early (which would be tough seeing as I'm up right now).  I'll get my son and I there around 1pm when they open.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

Heading to Blue in a little bit..a fresh inch here in the A..I'm still happy I have off work today..I'll leave my snorkel at home...


----------



## tcharron (Mar 2, 2009)

GAH, if only I hadn't taken Thursday and Friday off for skiing with the kids.

:-(


----------



## KingM (Mar 2, 2009)

Just started snowing here. Not supposed to be a big snow maker up here but maybe six inches if we're lucky.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> it's impossible for me to sleep during snowstorms...



Ha. Me too. I tossed and turned all night. Fell asleep on the couch and when I went to bed around 11:30, it wasn't snowing. I looked outside at 2:30 to see an inch. Hard to tell what we have so far; probably 6-8" and 19 degrees. Dry slot coming through. Unless this backend really delivers, it's sort of a bust. Far from the 'up to 20"' the NWS was saying for my county 24 hours ago.


----------



## danny p (Mar 2, 2009)

yup, a bust over here.  Maybe 3" blown all over the place right now, from what I can tell from looking out my window.  Maybe it all blew in the woods?  Heavier bands of snow are supposed to be falling soon, hoping for some more accumulation but not banking on it.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 2, 2009)

KingM said:


> Just started snowing here. Not supposed to be a big snow maker up here but maybe six inches if we're lucky.



It's funny how relative snow is.  Down here in Jersey, 6" is treated like a national disaster.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2009)

NO big deal here either  right now NO snow falling, 5 degrees , 20-25 mph NORTH wind that 'll rip you 

more of the same tomorrow


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I don't think we're going to 15 unless there is a big back end on it. Looks like about 8 right now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm looking at 5" mostly everywhere, but some drifts that are around 9"


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

8 inches on my deck. still snowing (sideways).


----------



## 180 (Mar 2, 2009)

Base of Hunter, couple of inches maybe. Snow has started again.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 2, 2009)

My grad class got cancelled tonight, so I'll be at the Creek tonight enjoying some sloppy seconds.


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2009)

Northern greens looking good for tuesday.....


----------



## Euler (Mar 2, 2009)

Not even 2 inches here at about 10 AM.  Wind's blowing everything around right now.  I pay a flat fee to the guy who snowblows my driveway so if I have to pay for him to come I'd just as soon get a foot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2009)

JD said:


> Northern greens looking good for tuesday.....



How much do you anticipate will fall from this storm and through Friday; I'll be up that way this weekend skiing Smuggs and MRG.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

22 degrees and PUKING right now.


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2009)

They are saying 4-8 today with the possibility for another several tonight if certain upslope scenarios set up.  Then the lingering snow showers thru tomorrow....should be a foot where it counts, all said and done.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 2, 2009)

I've got 5-6 now, with drifts piling up over a foot deep, and it's still snowing


----------



## skiing is life (Mar 2, 2009)

10 inches here so far:grin: still puking like a 7 year old with a stomach bug.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

backyard:


----------



## roark (Mar 2, 2009)

skiing is life said:


> 10 inches here so far:grin: still puking like a 7 year old with a stomach bug.


Less than half that 45 min north of you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2009)

Happy for all u guys----------------------------- we're NOT GETTING A DAMN THING   G'rrrr


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like 10-12 out there, stopped for now.  I was out at 7am when there was 7-8. It's got a consistency of Sierra Cement (not wet).  They plowed my street today with a payloader.  I'm either gonna have to shovel or wait for the plowman.  There is no blasting through this.  Wondering how far east that next band is gonna come.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2009)

billski said:


> Looks like 10-12 out there, stopped for now.  I was out at 7am when there was 7-8. It's got a consistency of Sierra Cement (not wet).  They plowed my street today with a payloader.  I'm either gonna have to shovel or wait for the plowman.  There is no blasting through this.  Wondering how far east that next band is gonna come.



Bill: be careful if u decide to shovel, Sierra Cement is heart attack snow when shoveling . Luckily my 9 hp Ariens just whips thru that crap ------------------  send some snow WEST  !! .


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Happy for all u guys----------------------------- we're NOT GETTING A DAMN THING   G'rrrr



Ditto here warp----nuttin but 9 degrees and windy---zippo for snow


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 2, 2009)

It's niceseeing/hearing about the snow!  Seriously though where I am we've got 1/2 an inch so far!  This is BS!!!:uzi:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2009)

We're around 10 inches and it had let up for a couple hours. Storm warning got bumped out to 3pm with another 2-4 predicted for the afternoon as the final bands pass by.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm back from Blue..about 3 inches of fresh fell this morning..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 2, 2009)

Just packed my stuff up I'm heading south to Wachusett


----------



## ollegator (Mar 2, 2009)

from tgr:
"In case anyone was thinking of a quick run to wachussett I feel it's my duty to inform you that they groomed everything.
There's some new snow on top but blah."


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

ollegator said:


> from tgr:
> "In case anyone was thinking of a quick run to wachussett I feel it's my duty to inform you that they groomed everything.
> There's some new snow on top but blah."



Sundown is where it will be at. Believe it!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2009)

its been a weird morning.  it kinda stopped by me close to hartford.  i drove down to work in meriden and i bet we've picked up 3" easy since i got here.  its snowing like crazy and hasnt let up at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2009)

ollegator said:


> from tgr:
> "In case anyone was thinking of a quick run to wachussett I feel it's my duty to inform you that they groomed everything.
> There's some new snow on top but blah."



If I were a pass holder there, I'd be seriously pissed.  

They did the same thing after a ten inch dump in December when I was there.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> If I were a pass holder there, I'd be seriously pissed.
> 
> They did the same thing after a ten inch dump in December when I was there.



Mountain Creek does that all the time.  I think smaller mountains that don't have as much natural snowfall groom over fresh snow regularly in order to establish a thicker base which will enable them to have a longer season than if everything were left wild.  Also, speaking from a MC perspective, the type of skier/snowboarder they normally get doesn't like or even know how to ski in loose snow.


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2009)

There's a foot on the car.  After a 3 hour interlude, act II has just begun, snowing quite steadily now.  My chairlift is open for business.  Find your own hill here in the flatlands


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Mountain Creek does that all the time.  I think smaller mountains that don't have as much natural snowfall groom over fresh snow regularly in order to establish a thicker base which will enable them to have a longer season than if everything were left wild.  Also, speaking from a MC perspective, the type of skier/snowboarder they normally get doesn't like or even know how to ski in loose snow.




i would bet its much more the latter then the former.  most of these bigger (in terms of snowmaking) little areas close because of lack of customers,  not base.  Wawa doesnt need to groom to extend their season, they do it to keep the majority happy.  there are alot of groomed pp cord lovers out there.

sundown, otoh, leaves most of their stuff untouched for the masses to fall in.  you gotta love that approach for a little area.

and they'll close with plenty of coverage.  people just dont think about skiing much in april anymore, especially down here.


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> Wawa doesnt need to groom to extend their season, they do it to keep the majority happy.  there are alot of groomed pp cord lovers out there.


Agree...you don't get a Wachusett pass and expect to get much in the way of ungroomed runs.

I also wonder if the major loss of base this past weekend influenced any decisions to groom right away...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 2, 2009)

Seriously, what did we did we do in NH to make Mother Nature so angry?  Follow the link below for the latest radar loop of New England, every state is touched but NH!!!

No Snow


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2009)

Another inch and still blowing.  I'd say we're over 13" now.  Drove downtown to the library, found the roads cleared to the pavement, wet, streets deserted, library shuttered.  Lexington has entered the "helpless state".  But I'm sure those milk sandwiches hit the spot..
Our driveway:






That's the plow pile in the front of the photo, it's about 7 foot tall right now.  After the washout it was down to about 3 foot.  
Everyone in metro boston stayed home from work, and are whining about spring on boston.com.


Looks like VT is getting smacked with edition #2 right now.  We're back in the money.


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Seriously, what did we did we do in NH to make Mother Nature so angry?  Follow the link below for the latest radar loop of New England, every state is touched but NH!!!
> 
> No Snow




that's the crapuweather effect.  Trust in them rather than Ullr and you get Ullr's revenge.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 2, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Seriously, what did we did we do in NH to make Mother Nature so angry?  Follow the link below for the latest radar loop of New England, every state is touched but NH!!!
> 
> No Snow



Hey, don't be greedy.  We need to let Vermont get a LITTLE bit..  :-D


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 2, 2009)

I grew up in the Hartford area and skied Sundown a bit as a kid.  I currently live ~45 mins from Wachusett and I cannot freakin believe the irony that on days like today that dinky sub-thousand-foot hill in CT would be a better option than the 'Chu.  Oh, not counting Nashoba of course.  :???:

I still have family down there. Could I be an honorary CLIT if I hit Sundown?


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2009)

skifastr said:


> I grew up in the Hartford area and skied Sundown a bit as a kid.  I currently live ~45 mins from Wachusett and I cannot freakin believe the irony that on days like today that dinky sub-thousand-foot hill in CT would be a better option than the 'Chu.  Oh, not counting Nashoba of course.  :???:
> 
> I still have family down there. Could I be an honorary CLIT if I hit Sundown?



Come on down. Sub-1K indeed, but I'll put money down that you would need a break if you tried to ski Gunbarrel top to bottom.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 2, 2009)

billski said:


> that's the crapuweather effect.  Trust in them rather than Ullr and you get Ullr's revenge.



I have sacrificed my 1986 Dynastar Omesoft II skis to Ullr, and there's a change already on the radar!!  Praise Ullr!!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Come on down. Sub-1K indeed, but I'll put money down that you would need a break if you tried to ski Gunbarrel top to bottom.



I'll give a shout if I'm ever in CT and looking to ski. Last time I was there was, wow: '94 :-o


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Ditto here warp----nuttin but 9 degrees and windy---zippo for snow



yeah Camp WTF did we do to piss off the snow gods ?

went out a little bit ago, wind damn near ripped me up


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> billy boy cmon!! the phone calls alone to the voodoo lady cost more than tomorrows lift ticket!! take a hot tub! something! sleep now ski later! 10" for mass sounds like a lock. enjoy bro!


I'm beginning to feel some guilt pangs for all the work days I've missed for powder.  I know I shouldn't...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks like we got about 8", I just got back from skiing some great conditions at Hidden Valley with my son.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 2, 2009)

skied the creek today, over pretty good, 8 inches the norm in the area, lotsa kids out of school, bolted at 2:30 as it was getting crowded. at work right now, had to come in.i don't like work after sking.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 2, 2009)

An inch and a half, wow, can't believe we made it through the mega storm.  Hope I have enough bread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> An inch and a half, wow, can't believe we made it through the mega storm.  Hope I have enough bread.



You'd have thought the apocalypse was upon us at the local grocery store down here.  I was person number 14 in line in the express check out lane yesterday   The real pisser?  I forgot the single most important item I was supposed to get while I was in there :lol:

Just cleaned the cars off.  Light snow falling, 8 inches on the ground.  Looks mighty nice covering up all the dog poop in the complex, but I wish it had fallen 50 miles north of here.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> You'd have thought the apocalypse was upon us at the local grocery store down here.  I was person number 14 in line in the express check out lane yesterday   The real pisser?  I forgot the single most important item I was supposed to get while I was in there :lol:
> 
> Just cleaned the cars off.  Light snow falling, 8 inches on the ground.  Looks mighty nice covering up all the dog poop in the complex, but I wish it had fallen 50 miles north of here.



When I was in high school I worked at a supermarket, and man was it a nutshow when a winter storm was coming in!  People would lose their minds, and always talked about the Blizzard of 78!!  It was as if the end was coming.......... and then it would snow 4 inches.

This was me looking out the window this morning expecting to see 12"+, and it was only a dusting:  :-o


----------



## Zand (Mar 2, 2009)

A whopping 7.5" here. How much can they overhype and overpredict these damn things anymore?


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2009)

mgt just advised us to take off more vacation time now to make the balance sheet look better.   powder day tuesday!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 2, 2009)

you see! a broken economy has it's advantages!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

15 degrees outside..realfeel..negative 8...that's really cold for PA in March..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2009)

Was - 7 degrees this am with 25 below zero windchill  and we got NUTHIN from the storm     may get out with the Queen Wed or thurs when it becomes a balmy 20 degrees


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 3, 2009)

17.4 this morning. gonna be a cold run.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

it was 11 degrees when I woke up..I'm looking forward to spring conditions this weekend with temperatures near 50..


----------



## tequiladoug (Mar 3, 2009)

I skied Stratton yesterday, the high temp I saw was 15 degrees at 8am, by 530pm it was down to 8 degrees  - both measured at the base. Definitely a chilly day on the Mtn  - they got around 4 inches of super light powder.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 3, 2009)

It was 7 degrees at around 7AM and it's only supposed to get up into the mid 20's today.


----------

